

Show HN: Open Sourced My iOS Reddit Client - ssutch
http://www.reddit.com/r/readditapp/

======
bri3d
I understand that you're probably trying to get Reddit upvotes as well, but I
think a link to the repo itself [0] would be better.

And a little critique about your code: you shouldn't set the ivar backing
synthesized properties in your implementation (instance) methods. For example,
in RDBrowserController.m doing

    
    
        self.webView = wv
    

(invoking the setter) rather than

    
    
        if (webView) [webView release];
        webView = wv;  
    

is both shorter and universally safer, and prevents issues if you end up using
Key-Value Observing down the road.

It's also safer to retain the new value before releasing the current value in
setters you write yourself - this prevents setting to the same value
repeatedly from releasing the object prior to retaining it.

0: <https://github.com/samuraisam/readdit>

~~~
ssutch
The goal with linking right to the subreddit is that's where I'm coordinating
the development effort. There's absolutely no benefit in getting reddit
upvotes in a subreddit with 50 subscribers.

